# Dog light collar



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello
My V and I live in the UK and I need help or recommendations on what collar to get for the up coming winter. I am awake everyday at 6 and soon it will be dark so want to make sure Mac has a light that I can see when we go on walks. Does anyone know of a light up collar that lasts long and isn't prone to damage.

Thanks


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I read this and called to mind the Glowdoggie collars, but they're Canadian/US. Link here! Not sure if you can order them in the UK. I have no personal experience with them, just remember seeing an ad for them! They seemed pretty nice.


----------



## Otto (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello,

I was just going to post the same question the other day.

I bought a LEUCHTIE LED (co.uk) collar for Otto he's 4 mths now.

I got the 45cm collar was far too big so I sent it back today to exchange it for a 35cm one.

Check out the website they look well cool 

L x


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi - if you walk where others may go also - you may want to also look into getting a reflective leash - just so you don't clothesline anyone. I also wear a light on my front and back - one just clips onto my jacket and the other is on my small backpack. A bit overkill but better I look like a glow stick than get run over by an overzealous biker. Both the leash and some lights are available at most pet stores and the lights are for sure available at outfitter shops (where you get camping gear, etc.)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

hi born36,
Try the K9adventurestore.co.UK loads of great products for your V, i should know it's my wife's site. We found the 'karlie Blinki' hard wearing 
, reliable and cheap. You can attach it to harness or collars and very bright. White, red and multicolour. Cheap enough to give them a try!

Hobbsy1010


----------



## petal (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi - we've got Leuchtie's for all 4 of ours and you can see them from a loooong way - they are waterproof ( even for swimming) and seem very hard wearing . Ours wear 35's also - smallest bitch could probably get away with a 30 . 
They also have a great range of colours making it easy to tell them apart .

Petal


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks all.
I will be ordering one soon!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a little late on this thread, but FWIW to add to the resources for general readership, these can be clipped onto any dog collar as well. I had one for myself when I didn't have a dog and it's pretty bright (can be set to be flashing or continuous). http://www.roadid.com/Common/Catalog.aspx?C=Firefly#12


----------

